# Should I put out a trap



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

The weather was up in the fifties here yesterday and I had a steady stream of bees to my bird feeder. They would cover themselves with pollen , circle around and then head across the field and into the woods. I know it's early for a swarm but the sight of these bees has me wondering if there is anything I can do to keep them here and make them mine. I don't know of any beeks in the direction they are flying, wonder if they are feral. I have two packages coming mid April to put in warre hives I built for my first attempt at keeping bees. Not sure if I can do anything but thought I'd throw this out, just kind of exciting considering what I'm about to get myself into.
Tom


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

It's early so no rush but yes you have bees within a a distance that they would find the trap.
The bees are getting the seed dust not pollen from your feeder. They are looking for protein before the early trees bloom. You have a month to six weeks to put your trap together. Good luck.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I use to live on Libby street Just off West in Ludlow. I have caught swarms there in May. A great many in June.

I like to have the traps up and in place well before the first swarm. Which I use to do in Ludlow in mid April. I feel scouts locate them well before swarm time. I often place a wet frame in each, the bees will rob it out but they remember where the great bee house was.


----------



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll look into putting a box together. Seed dust, interesting, I'm looking out my window and their back already, early today. I'm new so I don't have anything to put in the trap, maybe get some LGO or that swarm commander stuff.


----------

